# Post Graduate Studies in the US



## drawab (Jul 11, 2006)

I think this topic is probably the most sought after issue for all dentist and undergraduate students.

I have personally graduated from the US with a Masters in Orthodontics from Saint Louis University. I would like to share my experience with everyone and will be open to questions as needed.

I primarily went to the US to only undergo training and then returned home to Pakistan to join a full time practice in Karachi.


I took TOEFL examinationI
 passed GRE with not a very high score but was enough to be accepted
I applied to all schools that even faintly accepted an International application
Since I was not planning to practice in the US I did not appear for the National Dental Boards
A number of schools required an NDB Part I score so I never applied to them
I got called for interview in three locations
Applied to a matching service and ranked the schools according to how my interview went
Best interview was at SLU and hence finally got accepted in Saint Louis University in June 2000
Its tough to get into a US school especially in the post 9/11 era its tough for probably all international students. I would stress people to apply and get a good NDB score now to be seriously considered as an application, gone are the days in the pre 9/11 era when it was easy.

Im open for questions and will try my best to answer them as accurate as possible


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you Drawab. We appreciate your participation on this forum!


----------



## pandabeah (Nov 19, 2006)

Dr. Drawab, I am an undergraduate student in the US, who is also a naturalized US citizen. I am currently in my 3rd year of undergraduate studies. What are my options as far as American schools, or Pakistani schools are concerned?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

hey. this question is to drawab. im a senior in highschool in a illinois highschool. i applyed for predental to several universities and got accepted to a few already. i was also considering to go to pakistan for BDS and come back to the states for a international dentist program and practice in the states. what is the outlook of going to pakistan for BDS and coming back to the states....is it hard to get into the international programs?


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

good question wasanbaloch!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> good question wasanbaloch!


Thanks, but I wish more people could give us more info on this topic. Because I'm really considering going to Pakistan for BDS, but I want to know what is it like when you come back to the States. If the outlook of coming back to the states isnt good with a foriegn dental degree, I think I'll just pay the admissions fees here, and just do the normal undergrad-postgrad route here in the states.


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Thanks, but I wish more people could give us more info on this topic. Because I'm really considering going to Pakistan for BDS, but I want to know what is it like when you come back to the States. If the outlook of coming back to the states isnt good with a foriegn dental degree, I think I'll just pay the admissions fees here, and just do the normal undergrad-postgrad route here in the states.


yeahh.... hey what dental skools do u think ur gonna be goin for?? what cities?? got any plans....??


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> yeahh.... hey what dental skools do u think ur gonna be goin for?? what cities?? got any plans....??


hey...im looking into Lahore medical and dental college in lahore, and Nishtar medical college in Multan. I really wanted to go to islamabad for dental school but i didnt find any good dental school there, The only ones in isloo are marghala(which makes you wear uniforms) didnt seem good, and islamic international which didnt seem to great to me. I did ALOT ALOT of research of coming back to the states with a BDS degree from pakistan. If you want some info feel free to ask. I have all the research down but havent met many people that have done dental and come back to the states. But im willing to try this new path, you down too? let me know if you wonna hear my plans...

well FIRST i still have to get into a dental school in pakistan, then during breaks im planning on coming back to the states to my home town Chicago and do some observerships at university of Illinois at chicago, then when im done with my 4 years of bds,give my NBDE part1, apply to every international dental program in the states and canada. The ones in the states are REALLY expensive, most are about 50 to 70 grand a year, and the program is 2 years long, so about 100-140 grand when u come back from pak. But Im gonna try to get into University of Toronto's 2 year international dental program which is ONLY $25,000 CANADIAN per year, which is dirt cheap compared to all american programs. And having a Canadian degree is no problem because the US accepts a canadian dental degree...

Let me know what you think of these wacky plans. I hope it all works out as I plan. But first come first, and I gotta get into a good dental college in Pak. I heard is pretty easy to get into private ones like Lahore Medical and Dental, but govt ones are pretty tough...

What about you man? Whats your situation Med Student 786!?


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> What about you man? Whats your situation Med Student 786!?


hey yeahh...im in the same pool with u man... i also want to do BDS but itz really tough to get into gov colleges i would perfer private onez to...but im not sure of it myself..i dont even know if there certified??? i havent found out anythin yet...but ur info seems preety good man...if u find anythin more juz hit me up..ill love to know more....since i also plan on doin the same thin as u... aight goood luck w/finding new info :happy:#cool


----------



## drnivedita (Nov 7, 2008)

is it compulsory to appear 4 nbde part 1 aftr compltin 2nd yr only...........can i giv my part 1 exm aftr 3rd yr...........


----------



## jiya 90 (Jun 14, 2010)

i am a student of 2nd year BDS can anyone please tell me how can i apply for NBDE part 1.. and do i hav to apply it now or after i complete my BDS. please help me.. please


----------



## miami (Oct 29, 2010)

*reply*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]What kind of postgraduate dental studies shall I proceed with? I graduated Dental school from Egypt.I am interested in Orthodontics.I may proceed with American Board, Canadian Board, or Australian Board.Any suggestions, or information about scholarships?[/FONT]


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

how is the dental section of frontier medical college abbottabad.please tell me as quickly as possible.thanks


----------

